# help me settle a Scour Halt debate...



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

On another goat forum, I posted a question about an 8 wk old Nigi doeling that developed scours over the weekend following a stressful day which included a weather change, a trip to the vet for a health cert., and having her ears tattooed. I first tried probios, but it got worse so I gave her a dose of a scour medication (terremycin tablets) that I had on hand. I later bought scour halt and gave her 2ml of that yesterday evening.

The scours appear to be cleared up as she no longer has wet poo all over her rear. Now, I know that with most antibiotics you are supposed to continue the full course of Tx and not just stop when the symptoms end, but I am getting some very strongly worded advice from a member on that forum that I should stop the scour halt immediately. They are saying that it can halt peristalsis and kill the goat.

I tried doing some independent research on this and most of the references I find just say to use it as the box directs (which is 10ml for a 10lb piglet or 2 ml for over 10lbs for 3 to 5 days). The only mention I found about peristalsis is that it can halt peristalsis in ADULT goats. So, now I am confused and I need a tie-breaker.

I have one person who is seriously adamant that I should stop the scour halt NOW, even though she has only had 1 dose yesterday evening and 1 dose this morning, and I have other people saying that you should continue the antibiotics for the full course of Tx. So what is the right thing to do? I am stumped! :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

scour halt is good for ecoli treatment thats all I know about it.

I am assuming i know what forum you are talking about and I too had the same problem when suggesting using Scour halt and they said it would kill my goat. I have heard of people using it and I have never heard of a death from it. 

I am one to go by label instructions more then hearsay if I can especialy since with goats we usually double the label instructions on many things.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I use scourhalt with kids and lambs and I find it works wonders. I have never had any problems from using it. I would go ahead, personally!

LW


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

My main question is how many days you should continue administering it. With most antibiotics, you are supposed to do the full course of Tx and it is a big No No to just stop when the symptoms improve. I am being urged by someone on another forum to absolutely stop the scour halt right away since it looks like her scours have stopped.

The box says 3 to 5 days, should I at least do the 3 days?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I would follow the treatment guidelines.....just because the scours have stopped does not mean the sickness is cured.

But I would make sure she is still eating and pooping. Scour halt is very strong and can cause them to get constipated.

Now I dont know for sure but I dont think Scour Halt works for cocci -- someone correct me if wrong -- did you get a fecal to check to see if it is cocci? 

Scour Halt can just mask the problem if it is worms or cocci and not something bacterial.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I did not have the fecal done for cocci...was going to take her in this morning for that but did not since her scours had stopped as of last night and she was still okay this morning.

I was kinda doubtful that it was cocci anyway since she is on a medicated feed and because the symptoms started up after some pretty specific extenuating circumstances...she was totally normal until Saturday when we had a cold snap PLUS she was dragged to the vet in the back of the pickup (goat tote) for her health cert for this weekend's show PLUS I did her ear tattoos when we got back from the vet. All in all, a stressful day for the poor little girl!

So, at this point I am thinking I won't continue the scour halt since I talked to Sandra over at Pecan Hollow and she said they usually only give one or two doses when they use scour halt and they've been doing this a lot longer than I have.

I spoke to the vet as well and she wasn't much help because she said she'd never heard of scour halt and when she consulted the other vet with more goat experience they said they had not heard anything about scour halt having anything to do with stopping peristalsis since it was just an antibiotic so it should not have that effect. Since they did not sound sure, I think I will take that advice with a grain of salt and stick with the breeder's advice.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually only use scour halt while the animal is scouring. I have never followed a specific "guideline" when it comes to antibiotic treatments. Seems to work!

LW


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, keep using it for the full amount of time suggested by the label even if she seems better. I agree with Stacey that just because the symptoms are gone does not mean all of the problem causing bacteria are dead. Not using meds for the full course is part of what causes resistant bacteria.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Continuing the reccommended dosig would be wise, as FRF said...giving less doses than reccommended does cause resitance issues.

Also, she should be getting probiotics as well because antibiotics don't know the difference between good and bad bacteria, she'll need bacteria in her gut for rumination.


Hope she is doing well :hug:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Rain is doing great, her diarrhea cleared up super fast and she was eating like a horse for the rest of the week. Apparently it was just a stress-thing from being taken to the vet and having her tattoo done all on the same day. I went ahead and took her to the show since she was completely recovered (plus, if she had a relapse I wanted her with me so I could take care of it) and she did great...first in her class and she got a lot of compliments when she went back in the ring to compete for Grand, even though she lost to the older, more mature junior does that were 1 and 2 yrs old. I can't wait to bring her back once she gets a little more growth on her, she'll be a real show stopper.

Thanks for all of the help and advice, guys!


----------

